# تسائل عن أفضل النسب للكمبرلان في الصابون السائل



## eng-bg-2011 (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال موجه إلى الاخوة المختصين في الكيمياء وفي صناعة الصابون السائل تحديدا

ماهي أفضل النسب للكمبرلان في الصابون السائل لغسل الأواني؟؟

فمن خلال متابعتي للكثير من المداخلات والوصفات لاحظت استعمال نسب متقاربة من الكمبرلان - 1% 2 % 4 % - ولكن في وصفة المهندس مهدي بكر التالية
------------------------------------------------------

لعمل طن من الصابون الفاخر 
المقادير وطريقة التصنيع.........كالآتى
1_المقادير:
:56:سلفونيك........................ .... 70 كيلو
:56:صودا كاوية "سائلة"...........توضع حتى يحصل على نقطة التعادل
:56:تراى ايثانول أمين................ 2 كيلو
:56:تكسابون........................ 55 كيلو
:56:كمبرلان....................... 500 جرام
:56:جلسرين........................... 5 كيلو
:56:ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم.............1 كيلو
:56:اللون........................... 40 جرام
:56:العطر..........................2 او 3 كيلو 
:56:المادة الحافظة"فورمالين"............... 2 كيلو 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لاحظت أنه استخدم نسبة لا تتعدى 0.5 في الألف

فهل من توضيح يا اخواني

الأخ مهدي بكر يبدو أنه مشغول جدا فلم أجد له تعليقا منذ مدة طويلة نسبيا

نسأل الله له الصحة والعافية والسلامة

وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا على مجهوداتكم
​


----------



## Teknovalley (16 مايو 2012)

من 0.5 الى 1 % تعتبر نسبة جيدة انت حضرتك ممكن تزود بس على حساب التكلفة ...


----------



## matrix2022 (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتى فى الله ولكن كنت اود لو ان هناك من يستطيع شرح المكونات الماضيه فى التركيبه ووظيفه كل منها للاستفاده وجزاكم الله خيرا احبائى فى الله


----------

